# anyone use a headset and mic while riding?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i think it would be great for my buddies and i to BS riding down the trail without having to pull over...
im looking for a complete set (I.E radio and headset), maybe a 4 pack?
anyone have them or even a link of what you got?:thinking:

id rather not get a helmet with it built in case i ride with different people.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Not having a way to BS going down the trail is a good reason to stop and drink a cold one (like I need a reason).


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Not having to listen to all of their crap is the best part of riding :haha:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sure you can pick a set from any dealer that sells street bikes, and if you don't wan to spend the money at the dealer it will at least get you started on the right trial to find out names of manufactures and prices.

I'm with the other guys though I like to stop and have a cold one:trink26:, Instead of hearing there BS while i'm going down the trial. LOL


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Id like a set for me and my boy he's 5. We both where helmets and I can not hear him when we are moving.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$40 Maxon CB radio from walmart.

Or just get you some of those little 2way radios.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

If I had to listen to my buddys while riding we prob. wouldn't be buddys long! Yes theyprob. would say the same.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i think it would be nice to be warned about a upcoming hole or tree or something, or make fun of them while they are stuck, trying to get out!!! hahahah,
but anyways, i think i may have found what i was looking for...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/purchase/products-found.jsp?_requestid=76100


----------

